# Frenchmans Guy great grandson



## ToriIAm (Jan 19, 2019)

***after reading a few more post i understand he isnt squared up and can post update on tuesaday when i go see him but if an opinions can be given would be great***


----------



## Elsie (Nov 14, 2018)

He is pretty. I would worry only about those hooves right now.


----------



## ToriIAm (Jan 19, 2019)

Elsie said:


> He is pretty. I would worry only about those hooves right now.


What do you see wrong with his hooves? We are in Arizona so its hard dry ground


----------



## _Equine (Mar 24, 2019)

Not an expert but his hooves do look a bit dry. If you have a look on the market you can get alot of supplements and sprays to help this. If your not sure just get your farrier to have a look.


----------



## Elsie (Nov 14, 2018)

Firstly, I am not a professional. So please take my "ideas" at how they look with the idea of approaching your own vet/farrier to review them with the pre-purchase exam.


The fronts seem a bit pinched in the back and starting to splay/flare in the front. This may or may not be a problem. This may or may not be his natural hoof structure. Might even be due to a growth spurt at this age. There is nothing alarmingly wrong with the hooves. Personally, I would just make sure he is trimmed as often as he should be, because if he were mine, I would want to watch how those hooves develop if I was wanting a good, hardworking, and eventful and long career for him on the barrels.


----------



## ToriIAm (Jan 19, 2019)

yeah my horses are on a regular schedule with the same shoer who has fixed past shoers mistakes. so no worries there but unforantly the year he was born was HOT HOT HOT in Arizona and the pictures reflect that. I know of a couples of things to help with the hooves. Is there anything else we dont like? anything good?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

He's cute...
Has a lot of growing time before he ever sees training begun...like years worth to keep that body sound and strong.
His action shots appear to show good and even extension of his forehand and he can equally use and get under himself in the hind either lead...


Now, I am not a barrel person and ask this because I don't know...
_Aren't hocks better set low on a barrel horse than high as this guys are?_
I know babies grow at wonky intervals and do weird things to their appearance as they spurt along...
I wish your pictures were better for critiquing...these actually hide quite a bit and raise questions where there may be no concern.


Best of luck in what ever you decide...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

He is a nice looking colt but I would not buy him just because he is a Frenchman's Guy Great Grandson. This is so far back in his lineage that it really has very little real effect on his potential. if he has other successful barrel racers in his lineage then he may be worth a shot


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> Now, I am not a barrel person and ask this because I don't know...
> _Aren't hocks better set low on a barrel horse than high as this guys are?_
> I know babies grow at wonky intervals and do weird things to their appearance as they spurt along...



Yes, in general, you want to look for low hocks on a barrel prospect. You also want really well-rounded hindquarters.



But this guy is YOUNG. Maybe I don't look at enough colts, but they're going to change so much I don't know how you can predict what their body is going to do. Sure, I could agree his hocks look a bit higher than you'd want in a barrel horse. And maybe not as well-rounded. But he might look totally different in a year. Honestly, he looks like he's got a Frenchman's Guy hind end on him. Of the ones I've seen, that's kinda what they look like. They also tend to do better with a more rollback type of turn (in general) and their conformation reflects that.



Just for fun, here's my shotgun when he was 6 months old, and freshly purchased from auction! (although we knew his owners) Yeah, he's not standing under himself very well.
Just FYI he is NOT frenchmans guy bred.

















And then age age 3.












And last year at age 7.












Now my mother's horse is a Frenchman's Guy grandson. We bought him and my horse at the same time, so here he is as a 6 month old. He really was the "funny looking" type colt. 













The only older photo of him I have on my computer at the moment is this one (he is on the left) and it is not a good confo photo at all, LOL. (yes he is fat, as is my ol' Red) Taken last year when he was 7. I would say his hocks are higher than Shotguns, and certainly higher than Red standing next to him. and he's a little sickle hocked as well (not bad) but he is a QUICK son-of-a-gun. Of course, he's also cutting bred on the bottom so that may have something to do with it. Has no problem doing a wicked rollback either. So his "higher hocks" don't seem to bother him one bit.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Some of the Frenchman guy bred horse's tend to be a bit broncy if not worked regularly.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

He's gorgeous. Is he a cremello? If so, and you are in Southern Arizona, expect to be putting a lot of sun block on him in the summers.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Not a fan of double dilutes unless you want to mess with sun protection
FG horses have a tendency to be 'hot' or 'broncy' and I know several who need a complete veterinary pharmacy to keep them sound. There are quite a few around here as barrel horses, but it's a double-edged sword-- they need regular work, but they don't hold up to regular work, so bear that in mind. Your colt may turn out fine, but it seems some of the barrel lines end up a lot more unsound than the non-barrel lines, even with knowledgeable, conscientous owners. 

If you otherwise like the colt, then consider him. But I wouldn't buy him based on one distance ancestor alone. Nor would I discount him based on that, but what else is on the papers? His great-grandsire doesn't add much value if nothing else is noteworthy.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would want to know what the other 87.5% of him is.....

He is pretty, but so young to be called any kind of prospect. I would shop for at least a 2 year old....


----------

